# skipped birth control -- advice please!?



## caputsky (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi there, So I recently went on vacation and stupidly forgot to bring my birth control with me. I was fine the first day I had to skip my dose, but on the second day I got my period full-force. This didn't make much sense to me because I am not due to have my period until next week. So now that I am back home, I am not sure what to do. Should I let my period take its full course and then resume my birth control? Or should I pick up with the pills where I left off tonight? Any advice would be appreciated. I have emailed my OB/GYN with the same question, but I thought it couldn't hurt to ask here in case anyone has any insights. Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If I recall it is a drop in certain hormones that sets off the period, so if you were far enough in the cycle I could see where it could start up from missing the pill for a couple of days.I've never done this so I don't know for certain, but my logic is telling me that I'd let this period play out and pick up again a week later with the next pack. I'd use additional birth control until a few days into the next pack. However, I'm not certain if my logic is right.







You might try calling the pharmacist as well.Edit.http://womenshealth.about.com/od/thepill/f/forgotpill.htm doesn't mention what if your period starts but have a what to do if you miss the third week of the pills.


----------

